# How to unlock PDF?



## hisnherkindle (Oct 17, 2010)

I got the Kindle3 today for my college ebooks.  They are in password protected PDF form, but the kindle won't let me get to the log in to unlock it.  Is there a way to do this?  If not I'm going to have to take it back.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

According to the K3 users guide, section 2.7, location 1086, you should be able to read it if it is password protected.

BUT if it has a copy protection scheme, usually called DRM for Digital Rights Management, you can not open it on Kindle without breaking the copy protection.


----------

